# wisconsin engine "no spark"



## navistar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I have a wisconsi engine model "aen" the last didget is damaged and looks like a "s".This was from a military generator. I don't have spark at the points. I have very little expereence with magnetos. I set the points gap at .015.And still nothing.Would anybody know how to test the coil. The coil reads "wilco x7886" mfd sep '54.So I would imagine the coil is bad.Or does anyone have other ideas to check fisrt before i jump the conclution that the coil is bad?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not familiar with that specific model, but in general, points should not spark. There is a condenser hooked into the system specifically to prevent the points from arcing. If you don't have spark, try cleaning the contact surface of the points so they are shiny. Turn the engine over by hand until the points are as far open as possible, then set them (most small engines I work on are .020"). If you still don't get spark, I'd suspect that the coil is bad. I don't have any specs for what readings you should get from that coil. Perhaps you could find someone in the area that specializes in fixing magnetos and see if they can test the coil pack for you. You can either use an ohm meter or a special coil pack tester that pulses current through the coil and has a gap for a spark to jump from the ignition lead. Do you have any pics of the engine or coil and points/condenser?


----------



## navistar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks,country boy,that worked.Here are some pics.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going!  I always enjoy seeing unique or unusual engines. A guy I went to college with was a big collector of old military and one-off farm equipment. It was always fun to see what he would drag in next for the small engine class.

In the picture of the points, is that oil covering everything? If it is, you might want to flush some of that out, as it may be what's causing the points to lose contact.


----------



## navistar (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't tell you what that is.It seems to be that gold stuff that you see in some electric motors.It doesn't wipe off with your'e finger or cloth. And I dindn't want to spray any thing in there.I see you must have a farmall H.I restored a 1942 farmall H in the mid 90's.That also had a mag. roblem.After it would run for say,,20 min. it would shut off until it cooled off. That turned out to bee the coil. 

International #1


----------

